# how to make Queen bed more comfortable?



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

We're leaving for Ft. Wilderness next Saturday. We'll be sleeping on that Queen bed for about a week and a half.

I need to do something to make that bed more comfortable and I'm looking for suggestions. Would like to thicken up the mattress.

I am thinking about egg crate, but know they eventually crack and crumble.

Any other ideas?


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

My wife added a nice foam to our bed mattress plus a supreme thickness mattress pad. We both sleep much better now. The foam is placed on top of the mattress pad just under the top sheet.

We purchased at www.CampingWorld.com for around $20 on sale recently.

Here's the details:

Antimicrobial Mattress Overlay has five specialized comfort zones to give your tired body the support it needs. Non-water-soluble antimicrobial protection won't wash out or wear out and provides built-in protection from odor-causing bacteria and mold. Hypoallergenic, non-toxic and self-deodorizing. Premium thickness foam has light support zones at head and feet, medium support for legs and shoulders. Unique Comfort Coil section offers extra support for back and hips. USA.

Mfr. five year warranty.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...fm?skunum=18362


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm getting a memory foam mattress topper for mine. I think I'll get the 2'' thick model. Ebay is loaded with them, and I also saw good prices at Sam's Club.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Costco has the memory foam topper for $110.00. I hear they are really nice.

TM 4


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We kept our egg crate from our last camper, works fine and for the $20 I spent i can't complain at all. We used sleeping bags in our camper so the bottom sleeping bag adds even more comfort.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We have an egg crate and also a thick mattress pad. These two together make a big difference.

I had back surgery for a herniated disc three years ago and that disc is also degenerated a bit so I need good support when I sleep. Granted it's not our king size select comfort at home but the egg crate with the pad works good for support.

Mike


----------



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

Just got back from Costco. I did purchase the Memory Foam pad there for about $110.00 It is about 3" thick and looks great. Can't wait to sleep on it. Saturday morning we leave for a week & half to Disney World. I guess we'll find out how good it works!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We have the 3" memory foam pad from Ebay and a nice mattress pad. Good sleeping.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

We got the 2" thick topper at Wal-Mart. Is more comfortable than home bed.

Put it on top of the mattress and covered it with a Teflon coated super quilted puffy mattress pad, then sheeted it up. Nice tight fit and very comfy.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I installed the Costco 2.5" memory foam topper on mine too. All I can say is wow, It's super comfortable. However, it's a residential sized queen and is therefore about 5" longer than the mattress in the Outback.

I laid it on top of the RV mattress and then laid (me) underneath it and used a Sharpie marking pen to trace the overlap at the foot of the bed. Then flipped it over and used a box knife to trim off the excess. Once you get it into the cover that comes with it you will never see the ugly cut. Also, the corners are now rounded like the mattress.

Pleasant Dreams!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I saw them at Sam's Club today for $99. I gotta get one soon!


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi all, was just down at Costco looking for one of these and they have a coupon for an extra $25 off starting 07/26, just wanted to pass this on!!!!


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Heads up Outbackers,

For those of you who are Costco members (aren't we all?) they have a coupon that goes into effect the week of 7/26 for $25 off the Queen size memory foam mattress topper. I picked one up today prior to our vacation next week & will get my $25 once we return. The regular price is $110 so this is a good price. I've looked at others comparably priced but not near as thick. This baby is 2.5 inches thick. Sweet Dreams.

TM4


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Unfortunately no Costcos here.....But our state now has a Bass Pro Shops (2 hours away), we are moving on up to the modern world now!!!!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> But our state now has a Bass Pro Shops (2 hours away), we are moving on up to the modern world now!!!!


We are moving up in the world too. Just last May we got a Camping World, Sam's Club is opening August 13th, and a Bass Pro Shop is scheduled to arrive within the next 2 years. All within 15 miles. What a life! What a drained bank account...


----------



## Gundad (Jul 7, 2004)

Just picked up the antimicrobial egg crate style pad at camping world and also got a short queen pillow top pad for 23 and 70 respectivelly what a world of a difference. Thanks for the ideas. DW and I actually logged on to look for ideas then called CW to check on availability


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Golden Mom..
I hear you! We have a CABELA'S in town!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We picked up the Memory pad from costco two weeks ago before we went to Canada. It worked great. I just trimed about 2" off the bottom, put it in the bag cover, and put the fitted sheet (a standard queen size set) over it. The extra thickness made the standard size sheet fit much better, and I didn't have to spend $150.00 on sheets. (got those at costco too!)

Now, I'll have to find the receipt and see if I can get that $25 coupon honored.

Tim


----------

